# Max load capacity for 03 chevy 3500 1 ton dump



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey all,

I let a friend take my dump truck to the yard to get pallets of block. The dope put approx. 9000 lbs in the back. All on 4 pallets. I was not happy.

I max it out at around 4500 lbs when I salt. 

1. What is the realistic max weight to have in the back?
2. What if anything do you think was damaged in this event? The truck was driven around 5 miles while loaded and had the weight in it for about 2 hours.

I drove it after the fact and really did not notice anything wrong with it.

Please answer if you know, not just guessing like I am at this point. Thanks!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

.........................


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;1058961 said:


> .........................


+1 post count or what?









I'd say your truck's fine. That's some pretty good weight but he didn't go to far and had the weight out relatively quickly.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

That is alot of weight. I have a 94 chev 350 dually and tonight have 5k for a job in the morning. Yes it is a little soft. Can't imagine another 4k on it. We have a company in Tulsa called Tulsa Auto Spring. They will check out the springs usually for free. I would find a place and have that done. But you are probably fine. I will add you must have some good tires on the back! And never let friends borrow equipment that makes you money! This is hard rule to abid by but you must do it. If they are a real good friend just be there with your equipment!.. good luck


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's simple math. Payload equals GVWR minus curb weight.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark13;1058962 said:


> +1 post count or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I originaly said that the max payload capacity was 5k or so. But I thought maybe get some insight from other because I didn't know if my source was correct. As for the bus, I drive to school


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

IMO its really not the weight that matters, its who's driving... I've had 2 ton of salt plus a snowex v box salter plus a 8' blade on a half ton.. Thats around 5000-5500 lbs... Truck was still good, nothing broke... I would do it if i was driving but I wouldnt let anyone else drive the truck with that kinda weight


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

PGHplowguy;1058954 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I let a friend take my dump truck to the yard to get pallets of block. The dope put approx. 9000 lbs in the back. All on 4 pallets. I was not happy.
> 
> ...


1.Realistic would be what you would be safe with if you get that golden opportunity to roll up on the DOT's scales and only you would be able to do this as nobody here knows EXACTLY what your tare weight is.So go to a public scale,tank full of fuel and your ''normal'' everyday carrying gear on the truck and get weighed in.Find your GVW[I'm guessing 12,000 lbs.],subtract your empty weight and you have your answer.

2.Possibly your springs got slightly fatigued--just give them a good lookover,especially by the U-bolts for cracks--look on both sides of each pack of springs and actually get your eyes close--not 4' away.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

The "realistic" maximum weight for the truck depends on a lot of factors, like who is driving, the outside conditions, road conditions, distance traveled, speed, etc. The axle is rated to 10,500 pounds, the tires have a 9,200 pound total capacity, and the rear springs are rated at 8,200 pounds, making them the limiting factor for the entire system. However, while you were over by 35% or so, your bump stops prevented any damage to the leaf springs. Your tires, while over the sidewall weight limit, took the weight fine because the rating is at a 55 MPH speed rating. The lower the speed, the higher the load capacity for a constant pressure. So you're fine on that front too. You didn't do any damage to anything.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

I think your truck will survive but your friendship may not, I wouldn't let that guy use it again after that move.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Some of you gave great advice with #'s. I really appreciate it. I do think the truck is good.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I wouldn't load it like that every day, but if he used his his head it's probably not that big of a deal. If it was you doing it in your own truck, great.......but doing it and not even saying anything to you would piss me off too. My biggest load compared to GVW was 6,200 in a half ton...........my dad did it in one of my work trucks. She was hurtin, but survived. 

We load our SRW one tons pretty heavy in the wintertime. They typically leave the scales over 15k total weight, one was 15,800 the one time. That's a reg cab truck too, and this goes on all winter. They stay loaded till they get used, then loaded again. Good thing for 85psi tires lol.


----------

